# Signature Requirements-How important are



## jaud63 (Aug 25, 2010)

How important are signatures on EMR documentation? I'm being instructed for the first time in all my years of coding that these are not necessary.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 25, 2010)

You're being told that a EMR record does not require a signature??  Where in the world did they get this information and could they possibly produce proof of their view?

http://www.cms.gov/transmittals/downloads/R327PI.pdf


----------



## j.berkshire (Aug 25, 2010)

Absolutely not true.  In fact, CMS has signature initiates out there and CERT is cracking down on signatures.  See this CMS CR:  http://www.cms.gov/transmittals/downloads/R327PI.pdf


----------



## jaud63 (Aug 25, 2010)

*EMR Signatures*

Thanks a million for the information. Apparently the previous Palmett CMS info did not do the trick.


----------



## jmoravecz (Sep 17, 2010)

*Signatures*



jaud63 said:


> How important are signatures on EMR documentation? I'm being instructed for the first time in all my years of coding that these are not necessary.



Signatures are VERY important, including on EHR/EMR documentation.  Specific requirements exist surrounding appropriate use of electronic signatures (they must be approved/authenticated, etc. . .)


----------

